# help please



## ryan85 (Mar 26, 2016)

hi i live in Adelaide and have 2 bearded dragons not on licence (one under my name and one under my girlfriends name) and i'm moving too a new house in about 8 months and i'm not allowed too keep them there and i need to sell them, i'm applying for the license on tuesday but i dont have the license number of the guy who i brought them off of and he was in the process of moving out so i cant get in contact with him at all but he did write my name and address down am i still going to be able to sell them or do i need proof of where i got them from, cheers


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 26, 2016)

No, I don't think so. Just don't sell them until you have the licence though.
Thinking about it, because you have one each, you might have to explain to DEWNR what's happened. They are normally pretty good to deal with.


----------



## ryan85 (Mar 26, 2016)

ok i'll give them a buz on tuesday, i was told by someone on a facebook group that i might have to surrender them to DEWNR because i don't have proof of where i got them from and it got me stressing a bit as i don't even want to get rid of them let alone surrender them


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 26, 2016)

Tell them that you got them at different times, and that one is yours, one is your girlfriend's. They might say you both need a permit to sell them, but a half year permit should do the trick.
You then have to weigh up whether you pay for permits, or surrender them to Cleland National Park; that's where you surrender reptiles and other native animals.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 27, 2016)

I think you'll just have to so an affidavit about where they came from


----------

